# Subversion SSO  unter Linux?



## MaikHSW (10. Okt 2012)

Hey zusammen,
ich versuche mich gerade an einer Einführung Subversion bei meinem Kunden.
Prinzipiell ist man dem mehr als negativ gegenüber eingestellt, aber das wird noch.
Derzeit habe ich nur folgende Baustelle:

Es müssen mehrere Leute einchecken. Das ist insofern nichts neues. Allerdings wird ein zusätzlicher User als negativ betrachtet. Für Windows gibt es unzählige SSO Lösungen, aber für Linux? Hat da einer von euch etwas im Einsatz?
Google fand leider auch nicht so recht was raus.
Ich kann unter Linux leider auch keinen speziellen Client nehmen, der SVN Standard muss reichen.
Es geht mir also primär darum, dass der Apache die Linux Clients bzw. die User identifizieren muss ohne ein Kennwort.

Zur Umgebung:
Das Subversion und der Apache laufen auf einem Windows Server, ein Transfer auf einen Linux Server ist derzeit nicht denkbar da der Kunde es so nicht möchte.

Hat da jemand Ideen oder gar fertige Lösungen?
Danke für jede Hilfe.


Gruß



Maik


----------



## schlingel (10. Okt 2012)

Was heißt ein zusätzlicher User? 

Es soll der lokale Linux-Benutzer der Programmierer als SVN-Benutzer verwendet werden? (this is madness!) Wenn dann würdest du irgendwie eine zentrale Stelle brauchen, die die User verwaltet. Dann könntest du so vorgehen wie in diesem SO-Post beschrieben.


----------



## MaikHSW (10. Okt 2012)

Hey Schzlingel.
Danke für deine Antwort.
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe macht deine Lösung folgendes:
Der Apache läuft unter Linux und das PWAUTH identifiziert einen User als lokalen User (in der Datei vorhanden).
Da mein Apache aber unter Windows läuft und lediglich der Client Linux ist bringt es mich nicht weiter.
Zumal der User bereits zentral verwaltet wird. 
In welchem Directory müsste ich nochmal erfragen.


Gruß


Maik


----------



## schlingel (10. Okt 2012)

Das Vorgehen bleibt ja das selbe. Der Apache für Windows wird ja über das selbe Config-File konfiguriert werden also weißt du so schon mal welche Änderungen einzupflegen sind. Der nächste Schritt ist eben herauszufinden wie die Linux-Benutzer verwaltet werden.


----------



## TheDarkRose (10. Okt 2012)

Der Apache übernimmt ja bei Subversion die Authentifizierung. Und für den Apache gibt es mod_authz_ldap womit du gegen euren AD/LDAP authentifizieren kannst. Oder du nimmst gleich Kerberos, wenn es im Intranet bleibt, dann braucht man nicht mal mehr Userdaten eingeben (noch nie ausprobiert, gegen einen AD hab ich Erfahrung) 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------

